
How much should you pay an executive in a startup company?  - peter123
http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/2009/05/01/how-much-should-you-pay-an-executive-in-a-startup-company/
======
vaksel
I'm guessing thats for late stage "startups" with millions in revenue, since I
don't see anyone taking those numbers for an early stage company

    
    
        * CEO 5.40%
        * President/COO 2.58%
        * CFO 1.01%
        * Head of Technology/CTO 1.19%
        * Head of Engineering 1.32%
        * Head of Sales 1.20%
        * Head of Marketing 0.91%
        * Head of Business Development 1.23%
        * Head of Human Resources 0.24%
        * Head of Professional Services 0.60%

~~~
markh
That adds up to a pool of roughly 20% for management. That's the venture-
backed world for you. Try taking 3 rounds and see where it leaves your equity!

More telling are the equity stats by founder status (more detail in the post
on mean and median, but here's the range):

Non-founder CEO: 3.9%-6.5% Founder CEO: 8.3%-30%

These figures might strike you as low, but if you take a look at the salaries
these people pay themselves, it starts to make sense:

Non-founder CEO: $205-$260 Founder CEO: $162-$229

As the CEO of a venture backed company, it seems you're not always in it for
the equity... (more details of massive bonuses in the report too).

------
yesimahuman
I think if you were still considered a startup your executive should only
_want_ to get paid enough to cover living expenses plus maybe a little more if
you have revenue. Assuming they have a share in the company. After that are
you even considered a startup?

------
TweedHeads
You shouldn't have executives in your startup.

~~~
teej
Not even to raise your Series A?

~~~
ivankirigin
Most YC companies have raised their Series A with the founders. Founders often
transition to fine executives.

